# Anybody heard of Micheal (Mick) Roe - Dealer in Wiltshire



## Tennyson (12 November 2008)

I've not long since bought a youngster who's first registered owner on his passport was called Micheal Roe from Wiltshire. Just wondered if anyone else has come across him - I've tried to get in touch just to find out a bit more about where he got him from etc. but no luck yet! Just wondered if anyone else has had any dealings with him, good or bad, love to hear from you! Thanks


----------



## Kal (12 November 2008)

I think i better PM you


----------



## the watcher (12 November 2008)

I think I had better PM you too


----------



## LankyDoodle (12 November 2008)

So must I!


----------



## charlie76 (12 November 2008)

And me!


----------



## MizElz (12 November 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
I've not long since bought a youngster who's first registered owner on his passport was called Micheal Roe from Wiltshire. Just wondered if anyone else has come across him - I've tried to get in touch just to find out a bit more about where he got him from etc. but no luck yet! Just wondered if anyone else has had any dealings with him, good or bad, love to hear from you! Thanks 

[/ QUOTE ]

I suspect everyone who has already replied here has probably informed you of the 'dark' side of his yard - I will just say though, that Ellie came through there as a five year old and was passed onto another dealer he works with; Michael imports them, sends the bad ones off for slaughter, and passes the slightly better ones on to be sold....

I had a friend who worked for him; she said it was pretty harrowing


----------



## joeanne (12 November 2008)

oh lord, better add me to the list. pm on its way


----------



## Irishcobs (12 November 2008)

Can you all PM me too please as I have one from him as well!


----------



## LankyDoodle (12 November 2008)

I know I sent a PM but for quickness' sake I just wanted to say:
I hope the youngster was not called jacob from Devon


----------



## the watcher (12 November 2008)

'Michael imports them, sends the bad ones off for slaughter, and passes the slightly better ones on to be sold....'

many are imported from Poland and that kind of area, so can be in the 'overcooked warmblood' catagory


----------



## MizElz (12 November 2008)

My mare came from Holland, as did a horse belonging to an old PC friend of mine. Think I was one of the lucky ones - Ellie's been the horse of a lifetime - but my friend's gelding turned out to be a nightmare. Completely mental, and went lame on all four legs within two months. Needless to say, he didnt get a refund


----------



## Irishcobs (12 November 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
'Michael imports them, sends the bad ones off for slaughter, and passes the slightly better ones on to be sold....'

many are imported from Poland and that kind of area, so can be in the 'overcooked warmblood' catagory 

[/ QUOTE ]

Mine came from Ireland supposedly.


----------



## MizElz (12 November 2008)

I wouldnt say you have reason to doubt that, Irishcobs - I think he imports from everywhere.

My friend who worked for him said it was a case of some go one way, some go another. She said there's a big field out the back where those destined for the plate are put - at the time she worked there, she said it was mostly cobs and chunky ponies out there. I dont know how she did it, though she said she just knew that she couldnt get close to them


----------



## Tennyson (13 November 2008)

Gosh I am so completely shocked!  I really had no idea, I never thought to check all this out before I bought him. Unfortunatly I have to say most of what I've heard rings true.. he is incredibly nervous - not with me but with people he doesnt know although he is getting much better. And he has had lameness issues with a suspensory ligament and a bad eye. Still, it makes me love him all the more to think what might have happened ... :'( and he really is such a sweet and easy boy in every other way. Poor things I wish they could speak. Thanks guys for all your PM's. Would be great to keep this thread going and find out anything else! x


----------



## Tennyson (13 November 2008)

Infact, whilst we're here (!)  theres another name on his passport 'Sharon Sephton' from Huddersfield. Anyone come across her? Thanks again!


----------



## the watcher (13 November 2008)

Well if you google sharon, and then her mobile number, from that you will find about 29 hits - and guess what, she is a passport issuer


----------



## Tennyson (13 November 2008)

What do you mean turkey_dinner?


----------



## the watcher (13 November 2008)

I mean that it appears she is authorised to do markings on behalf of a horse passport issuing authority, which might be a bit convenient if you happen to have the wrong kind of friends


----------



## LankyDoodle (14 November 2008)

Yup, sadly that's the case 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Whispering Royal Jacob as he was called, came complete with a doctored photo that clearly was not him, but because he was coloured an unsuspicious mind might have accepted that that horse winning an in-hand class at Devon County WAS the real deal. But nope, not him!  

Like I said to you, she wanted 3.5k for him. He cowered in his stable, she was scared of him and could not handle him. She put him in a lunge pen and did NH with him but would not show him ridden.  Then we got all the pukey cliché crud like her taking a saddle and slipping it from his ears down to his bum and back up again, plastic bags under his nose.  I think he'd been doped personally, but hey ho, I didn't buy him.  

MR was listed on the passport as the breeder and a lady called Kay from Cornwall as his first owner, then the woman (Frankie) that was selling him (when we went to see him).  All didn't seem right and the passport was not the original.

Not right at all.


----------



## LankyDoodle (14 November 2008)

Oh and from what I see, Sharon is also a dealer herself!


----------



## LankyDoodle (14 November 2008)

http://www.horsehunter.co.uk/Kelly---151hh-coloured-dapple-grey-gelding-7yrs-p-26422.htm

Looks like the pair of them work covertly hand in hand. Wouldn't know of course - just stabbing in the dark.


----------



## the watcher (14 November 2008)

ChristmasCarrie, if you dig deep enough (and I have in the past) there is an entire network of them across the UK, and whenever you look into a horse that has either disappeared on loan, or had a bit of a questionable background, the same names will feature in there somewhere, time after time.


----------



## connemaralass1 (23 March 2009)

My mare came through him originally and was sold onto another yard that does a bit of dealing before she came to my yard. She was obviously one of the good ones, she is a beautiful, loving, sensitive and gentle mare and from the first time our eyes met I knew she was the 'one' She whickered softly to me and I had the strangest feeling in my stomach, as if this was a friend I hadn't seen for some time. She was definitely not a novice ride and I was quite a novice rider, but she behaved beutifully with me, although not with some of the more experienced riders, 18 years one she's now mine , my equine soulmate.


----------



## emilych (23 April 2009)

someone that really knows re: michael roe!!
it is very much in michaels interest to look after the animals, otherwise would affect his livelyhood.
There is a reason why these animals go for slaughter, physical or mental. 
Any horse that is suitable to be sold on, are.!
The animals husbandry is as professional as any other live stock yard.
NOTHING is imported to be killed!!! that would not  make economic sense!!!!!!!!!


----------



## the watcher (23 April 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
someone that really knows re: michael roe!!
it is very much in michaels interest to look after the animals, otherwise would affect his livelyhood.
There is a reason why these animals go for slaughter, physical or mental. 
Any horse that is suitable to be sold on, are.!
The animals husbandry is as professional as any other live stock yard.
NOTHING is imported to be killed!!! that would not  make economic sense!!!!!!!!! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Oh please!

By and large they are very cheap imported horses of questionable quality - bought in bulk so some will have no hope of being sound but have been subjected to the journey anyway. Of course there will be some that are physically OK, and if you are lucky their minds won't have been blown and they will go on to be totally suitable horses - I suspect most will not fit this profile.


----------



## emilych (23 April 2009)

someone that really knows re: michael roe!!
it is very much in michaels interest to look after the animals, otherwise would affect his livelyhood.
There is a reason why these animals go for slaughter, physical or mental. 
Any horse that is suitable to be sold on, are.!
The animals husbandry is as professional as any other live stock yard.
NOTHING is imported to be killed!!! that would not make economic sense!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Erehwemos (23 April 2009)

My horse came through his yard.....


----------



## emilych (24 April 2009)

And you know this how??


----------



## Hollie16 (7 May 2009)

I dont see why everyone on here is picking out the faults with Michael! I have had a good variety of ponies from him &amp; will no doubt continue to buy more from him in the future. At the end of the day it's your choice to deal with him, so stop bringing up topics about slaughter &amp; bad horses. If you knew Michael, he's a wonderful man who has a professional attitude to his area of work!  <font color="blue">  </font>


----------



## M_G (7 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
someone that really knows re: michael roe!!
it is very much in michaels interest to look after the animals, otherwise would affect his livelyhood.
There is a reason why these animals go for slaughter, physical or mental. 
Any horse that is suitable to be sold on, are.!
The animals husbandry is as professional as any other live stock yard.
NOTHING is imported to be killed!!! that would not make economic sense!!!!!!!!! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Its really quite common amongst dealers to take a lorry load of cobs over to say Belgium and come back full of warmbloods the good ones will then get sold the bad ones will go to potters/turners.

Such is life in the horse world, I would rather see the bad ones shot rather than passed from pillar to post


----------

